# They're heeeeeeeeeeere (B'mann long caboose)



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I just received two of the new long cabooses. Pictures will follow as soon as I can down load them.

Chuck N 


They are really nice looking cars. The cupola windows are different two on each side of the D&RGW caboose and one on each side of the RGS.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

*RE: They're heeeeeeeeeeer (B'mann long caboose)*

Nice looking cars!! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: They're heeeeeeeeeeer (B'mann long caboose)*

Nice looking cars Chuck. How good is the rolling capability of the trucks?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: They're heeeeeeeeeeer (B'mann long caboose)*

When I brought the cars in I heard a rattle in the RGS caboose, so I took off the roof. WOW, what an interior. There is a it's all there from sink to lanterns and benches. The rattle was the cover to the battery box. You can run the lights from either track power or 2 AA cells. There is a convient switch on the bottom of the car for battery, off, or DCC DC. Here are some pictures of the interior. They are a little dark, my camera doesn't have a flash.



















Gary 

The trucks are very impressive. They seem to roll fairly freely. Not like some of the Accucraft trucks, no wipers. It is not obvious how they get the power from the track. I'd have to take it apart, something I'm not planning to do.

Chuck N


----------



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

got mine today from pre order @Ridge Road Station. really like the extra marker lamps supplied. it will be a while but i will finescale it with Sierra Valley 26" wheels and Accucraft couplers. as is it has the low slung look but find the Bachman coupler almost 3/16 below the standard 26" hieght for colorado ng stuff. probally will take a shim washer on the trucks after the wheel upgrade. i have been sucsesfully in bringing there other models in line.

AL P.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Is anyone actually advertising these for sale. I looked at Ridge Road and saw none.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

John:

I got mine from Star Hobbies in Annapolis, Maryland. Al got his from Ridge Road Station. I don't know if anyone is specifically advertising that they have them and what prices they are offering. They are currently being shipped by Bachmann. Star sold out of their original shipment, but they are expecting more later this week or early next week. My suggestion is to contact your favorite dealer(s) and see if they have any available. Since they are new on the market, I would imagine that they will be in short supply for a few weeks and you will need to contact a dealer shortly before or after he receives them if you haven't preordered one.

They are very nice cars. The only problem I have noticed is the the green and red lens on the marker lights should be reversed. The green faces to the rear. It should be red.

Chuck


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 24 Aug 2009 07:50 PM 
John:

The only problem I have noticed is the the green and red lens on the marker lights should be reversed. The green faces to the rear. It should be red.

Chuck 



Well Chuck, I don't think the Chineese have any idea what the markers actually mean. Every Accucraft caboose I have has the lenses in different configurations. On the Bachman caboose, how hard is it to change the lense to get it right?


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures 

I already have an Accucraft brass long caboose, considering a 2nd or the new Bachmann long caboose. 

What are your thoughts on comparing the both? I’m guessing the Bachmann has more detail (Accucraft does not have an interior) and maybe the Accucraft is more durable and tough??? 

Alan


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Alan 

I would say that the Bachmann caboose is a large step above both the Accucraft and PSC brass versions. The market price of $150-$180 clearly puts it in the category of a BEST VALUE even if you don't care about the lights and full interior. I plan to substitute Sierra Valley wheel sets and Accucraft couplers on mine. Star Hobby in Annapolis MD is at the bottom of the price range. 

Regards


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful cabeese! I think Bachmann has a real winner here.

Chuck, you're right about the markers. Red should face the rear. 


Hard to tell from the photos posted above, but do they have amber side lenses?

I found out during a caboose rehabilitation project on our layout that the Rio Grande used amber lenses. To me, it looks like Bachmann used one red, two ambers, and one green? 


I'll double check on the prototype lens color usage, but I'm pretty sure that post 1920s D&RGW markers would be three amber lenses and one rear facing red lens. No clue about what colors the Rio Grande Southern used.

Not that any of this lens color stuff really matters. The photos posted so far almost make me wish I was into 1:20.3 instead of 1:22.5. Those new Bachmann cabeese look great. Possibly good enough for a model railroader product of the year (rolling stock category)...if this is still even done anymore.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Hmmm nice, 

I like the D&RGW Moffat because of the awnings, paired and paned cupola windows. 
The Flying Grande one not pictured above has unpaned cupola windows and ladder extensions. 
There is also unlettered models. 

Very very nice indeed. 

Andrew


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

John:

My first attempt to FIX the lights (lens) was a total failure. I thought that I could pull the lamps out of the car and reverse them. Simple, right!! WRONG!! The lanterns pull out fairly easily, but getting the bulb out of the lantern is a different story. They must be glued into the lantern. Pulling gently on the wires did not budge the bulb. The only thing I managed to accomplish was to pull one of the wires off the base of the bulb. Resoldering the connection will be very difficult as it base of the bulb is in a small confined place. I will need a very small soldering iron. 

The lanterns have 1 green lens and 2 red ones. No amber.

As far as the question on Accucraft or Bachmann is better. The jury is still out. The Accucraft is made of brass and is very durable. I have a long Accucraft caboose, and two Accucraft short cabooses (one brass and one plastic). There is no interior detail in the Accucraft cars. The interior in the Bachmann is fantastic. The platforms on the real cars were never painted. The Bachmann front and rear platforms are natural (weathered wood) colors, while the Accucraft cars have platforms that match the car sides and ends. The scribing on the Bachmann sides and ends is sharp and the individual boards show the grain texture of wood. The Accucraft sides do not show any texture in the wood and the joints are not a crisp and sharp. It looks as if the prototype had been painted so many times that the paint filled in all of the grain and almost filled in the joints.

Accucraft has been very durable. Only time will tell on the Bachmann. It is hard to tell just how robust it really is.

Chuck N


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

Marker lights were not a fixed signal.

Yes while the train was running the red aspect was displayed to the rear of the train. However, if the train had pulled into a siding to be overtaken and passed by another train the markers would have been turned to display green or amber to the rear to signal that the train was in the clear and it was safe to proceed.

It is too bad they mixed it up.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some comparison pictures.

Bachmann is on the left and Accucraft is on the right. Note the different color paint on the ladders, grabirons and railings. The
B'mann has a chain on the railing, AC does not. 











Close up showing wood grain texture on B'mann siding.












siding on Accucraft










B'mann trucks and siding 











Accucraft trucks and siding










underside B'mann










underside Accucraft










Accucraft full side, compare with side pictures in original post in this thread










You will see that the B'mann has sun shields over the windows, while the Accucraft does not.


Cheers,

Chuck


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice comparison photos. I kind of prefer Bachmann's over Accucraft. Great wood grain detail on Bachmann's. And the Bachmann version seems to be more to scale, unless it's just a camera illusion.


I believe non-silver grab irons is correct for the Moffat herald. "Flying" Rio Grande cars typically had the silver and later white grabs.


I can confirm that D&RGW markers starting in the late 1930s, were red-amber-amber-amber. Confirmed by a marker light in a private collection and a rule book. Not sure what the orientation was before the late 30s. But the "flying" Rio Grande versions should be red-amber-amber-amber.



The thing about sun shades is that not every D&RGW narrow gauge caboose had them. I chose 0505 and 0540 for our layout. Of these two, only 0540 had shades. However 0505 did have the long side shade on the cupola. Looks like Accucraft gets a gold star for getting it right on their 0505.


Here's my 1:22.5 kitbashed versions of 0505 without shades and 0540 with shades...prior to lettering:




















And one of 0540 completed (note the amber markers):










These D&RGW cabeese changed somewhat over the years as well. So if anyone is really into matching a prototype, your best bet is to find an image close to the year you model. A great reference is the book, _Narrow Gauge Pictorial Volume 5: Cabooses of the D&RGW_


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt: 

A very nice looking caboose. What kit or car did you start with? 

Thanks for the information on the lenses. 

Chuck N


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 25 Aug 2009 10:32 AM 
Matt: 

A very nice looking caboose. What kit or car did you start with? 

Thanks for the information on the lenses. 



They started out as USA Trains woodgrain cabooses. Pretty close to the prototype, at least in our 1:22.5 scale. Although the smoke stack is on the wrong side. Only D&RGW weirdos like myself would probably notice that









If you're interested in construction photos and how they progressed, here's a link to an older MLS post about them:

Caboose Kitbashes 


A shame about the difficulty in turning the markers around. Resoldering the wire to the bulb sounds tricky. Any possibility (now that the wire is broken) to get the old bulb out and replace it with a new bulb?


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Matt The marker is actually two pieces one is the light and the other is the holder that goes into the caboose. 

Stan


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

After having seen the problems with changing the entire marker light (and it's attendant pitfalls) I am wondering if it is possible to just pry off the lenses and re-install proper colored ones? You can get the jewels from Trackside Details or Ozark Miniatures.


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Micro-Mark has them for under $150. They also have most of the Bachmann 1:20.3 locomotives in stock.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan: 

Thanks for the information on the lanterns. I was able to reverse the lamps to get the correct red lens facing rear. The lantern comes off the base very easily. It is not necessary to reverse the lanterns, you only need to rotate it 180 degrees, as there are 3 reds and one green. 

Now I need to solder the leads back together on the base. 

Chuck


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Chuck thanks for the photos! Great to see them side by side like that. This thread will help me decide what brand my 2nd caboose will be.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool looking caboose. Neat looking detail. Thanks for sharing. Later RJD


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

why not change the sides the markers are on, that should change the colors.....


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

That's what I was trying to do when I broke the wire. It's a lot easier to rotate the lantern. I think that it is easier to rotate the lantern if you gently pull the entire unit out of the car side. 

Chuck


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All,
The new long caboose for the Shasta Pacific arrived today, what a beauty.

I thought I would probably want one when they were announced and after seeing the pictures posted on this thread
I had to have one.

I called Robbie at RLD hobbies on Friday and told him I needed one in Oxide Brown unlettered. He said he didn't have any unlettered ones 
but he would see what he could do. He called me back in less than an hour saying he had found one and could have it on it's way that day.
Here it is the following Thursday afternoon and it is sitting on my work bench. The price was good, the service was beyond 
exceptional and the caboose is damn nice, that is a great combination. 

For those of you that think this is nothing more than a glowing report for some dealer, well it was meant to be.
On the side of caution, we will see how it runs this weekend.
Later
Rick Marty


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

To answer an earlier question about the trucks and how they transfer power: 

Everything is insulated so each wheel on each truck transfers power through its adjacent portion of the axle to the electrically opposite sideframes where a wire is attached connecting to the power circuitry card. I'm not certain where that card is located...just working from the included diagram. Battery power is 3v from 2 AA batteries under one of the bunks. If you want to convert to a rechargable 11.7v LiON battery, the easiest thing would be to connect it to the truck wires and make use of the voltage dropping circuitry and existing LED lights (markers and interior lamps). 

Now the related good and bad news: the good is that the axles hubs are huge (I didn't measure them while I had them disaasembled, but I'm talking about 3/16") and they roll very well; the bad is that there certainly aren't any drop-in replacements though boring the journals only a bit larger would allow fitting ball bearings.


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

The UPS guy just delivered mine about an hour ago. I have already taken off the roof, added 2 AA batteries in the battery compartment under one of the bunks, and verified the marker lamps and inside lamps all work. There is a switch underneath to allow the lights to be powered by DC track power or internal batteries. You can also add a HO decoder under another bunk to control the lights with DCC. The plug-in socket for the decoder is already there. You just pop out the dummy jumper plug and insert the decoder. There is a second switch underneath to select marker lamps only, both markers and internal lamps, or all off if you are powering them with batteries.

I changed the marker lamp lenses to show red to the rear. The lens housing lifts up off the base and you can face the green lens in any of the four directions (the other three lenses are red.) Only took about ten seconds to change both of them. All lamps are LEDs and plug-in to sockets. No soldering will be required required to replace a lamp.


My wife says I am crazy since I am busy weathering the excellent paint job and rusting the trucks. She's probably right about the crazy part, but I just can't take the look of shiny new paint. I'll post some pics this weekend after I put it back together. Haven't run it on the track yet ... but this is one sweet model! Even the doorknobs turn to open the doors and the cupola windows slide open. Nice work, B-Mann.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 25 Aug 2009 10:46 AM 

If you're interested in construction photos and how they progressed, here's a link to an older MLS post about them:

Caboose Kitbashes 




Sir - can you please advise me of the name of the interior green that you used on your excellent conversions, and who makes it?

Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 29 Aug 2009 12:59 PM 


Sir - can you please advise me of the name of the interior green that you used on your excellent conversions, and who makes it?

Best

tac



The paint is Model Master RAF Interior Green. I really like the color of this paint. And one little bottle surprisingly covers a lot too.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Sir - I am much obliged to you.

Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## brooks2128 (Jan 2, 2008)

Are they in stock online ? If so where can I go to acquire one of those beauts ?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

My suggestion is to call one of your usual suppliers. I know that Star Hobbies in Annapolis, Maryland has received two shipments. The first went out on preorders, but he received over 30 additional cabooses last week. His price was very competitive, $150.00. My feeling is that it is far better to call your supplier and talk to someone at the dealer. You can find out if they have it and how much it will cost. I think that going on line will leave you with possible questions: did the order go through and will I get it or is it on a back order? I know that there are those of you who order on line and are happy with it. I'm old fashioned, I like to talk to someone and really find out what is happening. 

Chuck N


----------



## baron67 (Jan 5, 2008)

FYI - Micro Mark called me today on another subject but the lady said the cabooses were in and 
mine would be shipped and I should get it in 6 or 7 days....

Jerry Barnes
Plano, TX


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm. While I'm waiting for mine to arrive [it could be a while, I'm told], there are couple of possible projects I could line up to keep me occupied in the Fall...

1. I have just 'won', almost for nothing, an AccuCraft long caboose that has been overpainted in a pretty dire-lookin' fictitious colour scheme - kinda three shades of muddy brown - hence the low price. Time to start operating the mini sand blaster, methinks, and get rid of the awful layers of crummy-looking dark brown stuff. It will need some white 'flying' RGS decals and numbers. Our own Stan, maybe?

2. I have located in the back of my toy cupboard an unopened USA Trains Westside Lumber van that looks, to me at any rate, about 1/20.3 scale, or near enuff that makes no odds at my age. Nice model too, with tons of details just ripe for a paint job - opinions sought here about the efficacy of such a repaint/rework and new couplers. V. strange, tho', that I can't recall buying it - ever. 

3. Also have one of those rather nice LGB vans that they made for a while - Chinese, of course - but with a full set of lights in and out. I DO recall buying that one, for about $60 or so. If anybody would like the set of self-adhesive 'decals' that came with it, please send me a PM. 

IMO you just can't have too many vans - last count here were fifteen, but since I haven't finished exploring the depths of the toy cupboard there could well be more lurking in there that I've just forgotten about.

Best to all

tac
www.ovgrs.org

'Happiness is a long, double-sheathed, 1929 Point St Charles-built GTW caboose. Funny how there just happens to be one at the end of the street......Memory Junction - Brighton, Ontario.'


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

tac 

David Bailey has some very nice 1:20.3 dry transfers. What is the "flying" RGS? Did you mean "Flying Rio Grande"? Sounds like a couple of interesting projects.


----------



## Crosshead (Feb 20, 2008)

Durango Dan has some photos of his up, but it appears his sample was an undecorated one, so not good for decal comparison. Lotsa photos though. http://120pointme.blogspot.com 

Richard C.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

$139 at Trainworld if they are in stock is another question!! Regal


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dr Rivet, 
The Rio Grande Southern was the last narrow gauge built in Colorado. It was to close the narrow Ga circle. The Geese were the RGS's attempt to stay solvent running the mail. The RGS had steep grades and tight curves double heading with a pusher on the rear was common... 

It was the Westrn side of he circle. 
Do a search, there are many pictures as the RGS ran fan trips. 

John


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Crosshead on 12 Sep 2009 08:12 PM 
Durango Dan has some photos of his up, but it appears his sample was an undecorated one, so not good for decal comparison. Lotsa photos though. http://120pointme.blogspot.com/ 

Richard C. Sadly, that's another one that seems to have all the lettering covered up with a layer of paint.....

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that Dr Rivet meant was that none of us who are familiar with the RGS have ever heard the final Rio Grande Southern logo referred to as a "flying" one. Somewhere in the deep recesses of my brain, I think that I have heard the curving logo referred to as the sunset logo, but don't hold me to it. 

Chuck


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 13 Sep 2009 05:05 AM 
I think that I have heard the curving logo referred to as the sunset logo, but don't hold me to it. 

Chuck Yes, indeed it was refered to as such.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Scott! It's nice to know that I can still remember some things. 

Chuck N


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Technically, they referred to it as the "Sunset Herald." As an interesting aside, the Cumbres & Toltec Scenic R.R. utilized a version of this RGS "Sunset" design years ago before the "Flying Rio Grande" lettering utilized by the D&RGW that they use now.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

LOOK AT EVIL BAY AL KRAMER ON THERE HAS EM HE JUST LOWERED A COUPLE TO $139 ASK HIM OUTRIGHT IF HE HAS EM IN HIS GARAGE FOR DELIVERY!! HAH THAT'S WHAT HE TOLD ME AND MINE WAS ON THE WAY THE SAME DAY I PAID HIM THROUGH THE PRAY PAL. ARRIVED LAST WEDNESDAY, AND THERE IS A LITTLE SEGMENT ON THE VIDEO ON DEMAND ABOUT IT. I PURCHASED THE FLYING GRANDE LOGO WHICH HE TOLD ME WAS THE MOST POPULAR HE IS UNDER ANA KRAMER ON EVIL BAY. CHECK HIM OUT HE HAS ALWAYS BEEN GOOD, AND FAIR TO ME ALWAYS. I HAVE PURCHASED SEVERAL ITEMS FROM HIM. THE REGAL HERE BELOW IS THE LINK TO HIS SITE AND THE CABOOSES 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BACHMANN-G-SCAL...ains?hash=item1c0cf20f8c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Hmm.... just went to look - let's see - the *NON* D&RGW road names are $139.50, starting bid or _Buy it Now_.... however the two D&RGW ones are starting bid $130.95, or _Buy it Now_ for $144.95. Now, the fine print... as someone that used to buy from Al all the time in his brick and mortar store, I find it a bit of a peeve that I now have to give him $14.75 just for the honor of buying from him







... and of course, not only did I never have to pay for "shipping" from him before, now, since he uses ebay, I also gotta give him 8.25%?! Wow, Al really found a way to screw his old customer base, huh? It used to be, pay for shipping from out of state, skip the tax, *OR* pay the tax, walk away with it in hand, no shipping needed... guess I'll look elsewhere as I don't feel like getting double hit! 


Let's see...


His $139.50 base price...
plus the $5.55 premium he's charging for a Rio Grande paint scheme...
plus the $14.75 for shipping across town... 
plus the $11.96 in tax
That "deal" on a caboose comes out to *$171.76*!!!!!!!


Now, on the other hand, I can go to Micromark at this second, click on the Caboose I want at a price of $148.50 (no matter the road name), pay *NO* tax, and pay $12.50 for shipping for a grand total (or is that _Grande_ total







) of *$161.00*!!!

St. Aubins only lists the Undecorated Caboose in stock, at a price of $152.99, but again with NO tax, and only "Actual Shipping Charges" it would be a horse race to see who was cheaper... (com'on $14.75 for shipping is a bit much! Especially when Micromark is shipping further distance - not across the city - for 16% less cost!)


It's a shame that those of us that actually frequented Al's shop all those years are now punished for purchasing from him...


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

My heart truly bleeds for you guys, honest.









Cheapest over here in UK is Steve Warrington's new store 'Back2Bay6' at $225.00.

Enjoy your trains, eh?

Best 

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote from Dr Rivet - ''David Bailey has some very nice 1:20.3 dry transfers. What is the "flying" RGS? Did you mean "Flying Rio Grande"? Sounds like a couple of interesting projects. '

Jim Stapleton
SA# 2.71828
IE&W Railway 

Yessir, that'll be it. My efforts won't be up to much, but then, where i live, most folks have never been to the nearest town, let alone heard of Colorado.

Graders

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------

